#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Anästhesie: Studie stellt Lachgas-Narkose infrage >

## aerzteblatt.de

Melbourne ? Der Verzicht auf Lachgas in der Narkose vermindert nicht nur das Risiko von postoperativer Übelkeit und Erbrechen (PONV). In einer randomisierten kontrollierten Studie in Anesthesiology (2007; 107: 221-231) traten gleich eine ganze Reihe von ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

